# What is your favorite Midnight Syndicate CD? Favorite Track?



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

My favorite all around album is Gates of Delirium. 
Picking a favorite song is really tough! It changes all the time.


----------



## Ziggy (Aug 11, 2008)

Darkness Descends on the Born of the Night album. This track gets lots of airtime at my house on Halloween. Also "Whispers" on the same album, but it's only 30 seconds long.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd have to say _Out of the Darkness_ is my favorite CD, as it's basically a 'best of' album, with many of my favorite songs from their first CD's on it. Too many good songs on each of their albums to choose a top song, though


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My favorite MS tune is of course "Forbidden Crypts" from "Born Of The Night". The song loads when my Halloween Home Page is opened *HERE*.


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> My favorite MS tune is of course "Forbidden Crypts" from "Born Of The Night". The song loads when my Halloween Home Page is opened *HERE*.


O sweet thanks this is the song I have been longing for! I herd this song at a local haunt last year in line and I had no Idea it was MS!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Born of the Night & Realm of Shadows are my favorite MS cds.
It's too hard to pick just one song.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Procession of the damned is one of my favorite songs. I use my own compilation Halloween night.
Born or Gates are tied for my favorite disc.


----------

